# How to choose the right mattress for my toddler?



## lud

Hi! I'm new to the forum,my son is 20 months old and he's really an awesome boy! I want to make a Montessori-bed for him, and a large one (120x190cm) so that he will love to sleep there, and equally important, to wake up there. 

My question is - how do I choose the right mattress for him? which type of mattress will fit best as a montessori-bed? how about softness-hardness? ideal height? can it be a regular mattress or does it have to be made for toddlers/kids? any other specs I should know about and not compromise on when buying it? 

The frame is custom-made by my dad who is a carpenter, he did a fantastic frame which really looks like a home. I can't wait to build it and match a mattress to it!

I would appreciate any advice that you may have. Thanks!

PS. I live in Switzerland so if you know about European brands or other info that is relevant here, I'd be grateful if you could share it.


----------



## dandreas

board+Blanket


----------

